# Feeling better immediately after TT?



## Drtee1953 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey all.

I had a TT yesterday with papillary cancer spread to lymph nodes. My neck and throat are sore, but I feel better than I've felt in months! Does that make sense or am I giving into placebo effect? I've been so exhausted lately, but last night I slept great (I'm sure pain pills helped), but I feel more energetic today. I get biopsy results soon, but the doc said it was papillary.


----------



## Mike1973 (Feb 25, 2016)

Yep, I had the same effect! I had several nodules and I figure even though my numbers were not horrible that my thyroid just wasn't working as it should.

No regrets here!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It can happen!

So can an energy "crash" at about 7-14 days, so just keep monitoring your symptoms.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I felt fantastic the day after my surgery - and for a few days after then the no thyroid hormone crash happened and I went onto my replacement.

I think some of the good feeling is the drugs they give post op and the releif if having the surgery experience over.


----------



## Drtee1953 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm on day 4 and still feeling pretty good. I did start replacement the day after.

Dreading the RAI, though. I don't do well with restricted diets.


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Glad to hear it! Don't get too discouraged if you hit a rough patch. The meds are beginning to sink into your system but they take time to build up to useful concentrations.

Any idea what your labs look like at this stage and how much did they put you on (you WILL want to start tracking your lab work, TSH, Free T4 and any other tests you can talk them into) against how you feel.


----------



## Drtee1953 (Apr 6, 2016)

150 levothyroxine, don't have any labs.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd be happy to drop off some ideas for the low iodine diet. 

A lot of people lost weight, but I admit I treated myself and probably gained a bit. Lots of brownies, chicken fingers, and French fries.


----------



## Drtee1953 (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm sure I'll manage to gain weight.


----------



## runninginthewind (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I had my thyroid removed this past Friday 2/24/17 - as of today I feel wonderful. No aching joints, sweating has subsided, no racing heart rate etc. I am on calcium, Vit D and Levothroxine. My only pain is with swallowing and moving my neck. When I woke up on Friday I felt immediate relief from being Hyper......Can someone tell me now that I had a TTT what happens to the Graves diagnoses?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

runninginthewind said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had my thyroid removed this past Friday 2/24/17 - as of today I feel wonderful. No aching joints, sweating has subsided, no racing heart rate etc. I am on calcium, Vit D and Levothroxine. My only pain is with swallowing and moving my neck. When I woke up on Friday I felt immediate relief from being Hyper......Can someone tell me now that I had a TTT what happens to the Graves diagnoses?


Welcome to the hypothyroid club! My DX when I go to my doctor is now hypothyroid.

Make sure they test both Free T-4 and Free T-3 at every lab post TT. They will not bother with antibodies testing usually, after a TT. I have not ever had antibodies testing post TT.


----------

